# Furnace Flame Blow-Out



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Working on a 14 year old Clare horiziontal Megasave LPG furnace. Intermintently, flame starts and immediately "poofs" out, then may re-start and run ok. Occasionally gas will shut off for no apparent reason after unit has been running for a few minutes then cycles right back on. Incoming and manifold pressures check ok; replaced power vent motor assembly which was very hot and noisy, pressure switch replaced, and installed new step-up gas regulator. Checked intake and output vent pipes -- ok and clear. No change to problem. Have checked every system I can think of. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

*Furnace Flame Blow-out*



Unregistered said:


> Working on a 14 year old Clare horiziontal Megasave LPG furnace. Intermintently, flame starts and immediately "poofs" out, then may re-start and run ok. Occasionally gas will shut off for no apparent reason after unit has been running for a few minutes then cycles right back on. Incoming and manifold pressures check ok; replaced power vent motor assembly which was very hot and noisy, pressure switch replaced, and installed new step-up gas regulator. Checked intake and output vent pipes -- ok and clear. No change to problem. Have checked every system I can think of. Any ideas?


Also, the ignitor appears to be working ok.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Jeez, make you want to think. Could be a lot of things, any saftetys tripping durning the "Break Dance" of the gas valve.
If not try the valve power during the dance and see if the power is dropping out. Could be the valve.

What type of control board are looking at?

Bernie


----------

